# Ειδικός Λογαριασμός Κονδυλίων Έρευνας



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Πολλά τα αποτελέσματα στο Google, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι τι ακριβώς είναι ο _Ειδικός Λογαριασμός Κονδυλίων Έρευνας_ των ΑΕΙ κλπ. Ο καλύτερος ορισμός που βρήκα είναι από την ΑΣΟΕ:

Ο Ειδικός Λογαριασμός Κονδυλίων Έρευνας (ΕΛΚΕ) είναι ένας ερευνητικός, μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός που λειτουργεί στο πλαίσιο του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.
[...]
Ο Ειδικός Λογαριασμός Κονδυλίων Έρευνας του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (ΕΛΚΕ/ΟΠΑ) ιδρύθηκε το 1983, με κύριο στόχο την απόκτηση της νομικής και οικονομικής δυνατότητας από τα μέλη ΔΕΠ του Πανεπιστημίου για τη διεξαγωγή ερευνητικών έργων. Συγκεκριμένα, ο Ειδικός Λογαριασμός Κονδυλίων Έρευνας αποσκοπεί στην προαγωγή της θεωρητικής και εφαρμοσμένης έρευνας στα πεδία των επιστημών που ενδιαφέρουν άμεσα το Πανεπιστήμιο. 

Πρόκειται δηλ. για πολύ συγκεκριμένο *οργανισμό*, με φυσική παρουσία, όργανα, γραμματεία κλπ. και όχι απλά για έναν λογαριασμό στην τράπεζα ή οπουδήποτε αλλού. 

Το πρόβλημα στην απόδοση είναι βέβαια η λέξη "λογαριασμός" και με βάση τα παραπάνω η χρήση της λέξης account είναι ακατάλληλη. Το πλησιέστερο που μπόρεσα να βρω είναι το fund:
4. *An organization established to administer and manage a sum of money.*

Η πιο απλή απόδοση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι το "Special Research Fund". Αν κανείς έχει άλλες ιδέες...


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Το "Special Research Fund" έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι παραπέμπει σε fund για special research, ή όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ...fund για special research...



Στα Ελληνικά παρακαλώ;


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2009)

Κάτι του στυλ "Special Fund for Scientific Research" (κι ακόμη καλύτερα αν μπορούσαμε να φάμε το Special) ακούγεται πολύ ελληνικούρα, έ;


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Εννοώ ότι, αν έβλεπα το "Special Research Fund", ίσως σκεφτόμουν για Λογαριασμό Κονδυλίων Ειδικής Έρευνας μάλλον, αντί Ειδικό Λογαριασμό Κονδυλίων Έρευνας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Όχι απαραιτήτως. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να πάμε σε κάτι σαν κι αυτό που λέει ο Ρογήριος, αλλά χωρίς το scientific (για να μην το περιορίσουμε). Στο εξωτερικό βλέπω πολλά τέτοια special research funds, τα οποία συνήθως προσδιορίζονται στην αρχή από το όνομα του ιδρυτή τους.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Εδώ πάντως υπάρχει και το account: Special Research Fund Account.


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Στα περισσότερα (για να μην πω σε όλα) του ελληνικού διαδικτύου υπάρχει το account σε διάφορες μορφές και συντάξεις και αυτό προσπαθώ να πω, ότι είναι λάθος! :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 21, 2009)

Αυτό το ρωτούσανε χθες στο ProZ. Καταλήξανε στο Special Account for Research Grants.


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Τι διαβολική σύμπτωση! Θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως κάποια συνεισφορά από τον M.A.K. Halliday ή έστω τον μεταφραστή του στα Ελληνικά, με βάση πάντα τα δεδομένα at hand. :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 21, 2009)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ζόρι τραβάτε με τον Halliday ρε παιδιά, ειλικρινά. Τον ξέρετε τον άνθρωπο; Τον έχετε διαβάσει και σπεύδετε να χλευάσετε;


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Γιατί το παίρνεις έτσι; Χιούμορ κάνουμε και κέφι. Και ναι, τον ξέρουμε. Και όχι, κανείς δεν χλευάζει :) :) :)


----------



## stathis (May 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Χιούμορ κάνουμε και κέφι.


Άλα, άνοιξε κι άλλη μπουκάλα - χικ!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Στο http://en.tuc.gr/497.html (όπου δίνει το _Special Research Fund Account_, που δεν παύει να είναι account), δίνει περιγραφή:
Joint Ministerial Decision no KA 679/96 on the “Establishment of Special Accounts for funding Research Projects and similar services rendered at Greek Universities”.

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι η πιο διαδεδομένη μετάφραση είναι:
Special Account for Research Grants
όπου, φαντάζομαι, grant = granting agency.

Υπάρχουν πάντως και λίγοι που λένε
Special Account for Research Funds


Και δεν έκανε άσχημα ο ES που έφερε την πληροφορία. Δεν περνάμε και κάθε μέρα από το ΠροΖ. Τη συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση δεν την είχα πάρει χαμπάρι. Γενικώς, καλό είναι να αναφέρουμε αν ένα νήμα εδώ έχει σχέση με μια συζήτηση που ήδη γίνεται αλλού, όπου δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε με την ίδια άνεση, ενδεχομένως ούτε να πατήσουμε πόδι.


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά δεν μπορείς να το χαρακτηρίσεις account. Στα Ελληνικά "έμεινε" από την αρχική σημασία της λέξης. Στα Αγγλικά, θα δημιουργήσει παρανόηση. To grant να σημαίνει granting agency πρώτη φορά το ακούω. 

Τέλος, όσον αφορά το ProZ, ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το ανέφερα ρητώς (αν και εκεί ανέφερα ότι έχω ανοίξει αυτό το νήμα εδώ), είναι επειδή γενικά στη Λεξιλογία, όσα νήματα έχουν ανοιχτεί κατά καιρούς με αφορμή ή έναυσμα αντίστοιχες ερωτήσεις στο ProZ, δεν έχουν αναφερθεί (οπότε ακολούθησα την πεπατημένη).


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Σύγχυση: Αναπόφευκτη αν δεν το γράψουν _Special-Account-for-Research Fund(s)_.

Grant = Granting agency: Και για μένα πρωτιά. Αρχίζουμε κι εμείς να δίνουμε νέες σημασίες στις αγγλικές λέξεις.

ΠροΖ: Να την πατήσουμε κάτω την πεπατημένη. (Τις προηγούμενες φορές το ήξερα, σήμερα δεν το ήξερα. :) )


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Τώρα, με μπέρδεψες εντελώς  Πώς είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίξουμε μια μετάφραση, η οποία είναι προφανώς πεπατημένηπλανημένη;


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου ότι είναι Funds. Λέω επίσης ότι Λογαριασμοί (Κονδυλίων) = Accounts. Ειδικοί Λογαριασμοί Κονδυλίων = Special Accounts.

Αν βάλουμε πληθυντικό και ενωτικά και έχουμε Special-Accounts-for-Research Funds, δεν θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει Ταμεία Ειδικών Λογαριασμών Κονδυλίων για την Έρευνα;

Πάντως πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι έχει καθιερωθεί η μετάφραση Special Account(s) for Research Grants και θα μπορούσαν να πουν _The Special Account for Research Grants is a Fund_ κ.λπ. Μια ονομασία είναι κι αυτή.


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Εντάξει, και οι καλόγεροι τον μεσαίωνα βάφτιζαν την πάπια παξιμάδι κι έκαναν πολυήμερη νηστεία... ;)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εντάξει, και οι καλόγεροι τον μεσαίωνα βάφτιζαν την πάπια παξιμάδι κι έκαναν πολυήμερη νηστεία... ;)



Μην παραγνωρίζεις πάντως το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουμε «μεταφραστικό» λάθος, αλλά πρόβλημα στην ελληνική ονομασία. Εκεί αρχίζει το βάπτισμα της πάπιας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Η Ελληνική ονομασία είναι καθιερωμένη έτσι εδώ και χρόνια και την Ελληνική γλώσσα τη σηκώνει να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Την Αγγλική όμως, όχι. Ο αγγλόφωνος θα πρέπει να μυρίσει τα νύχια του για να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται. Που δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει ούτως ή άλλως. Συν τοις άλλοις, το γεγονός ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο μεταφραστής έχει στη διάθεσή του μια λέξη όπως το fund που σημαίνει τον οργανισμό, αλλά και τα κονδύλια, είναι μια ευτυχής συγκυρία-κελεπούρι.

Όπως και να έχει όμως, δεν έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής ποια είναι η θέση μας σε περιπτώσεις λάθους (και μάλιστα χοντρού). Δεχόμαστε το λάθος ως καθιερωμένο και λήγει εκεί η ιστορία ή προσπαθούμε να το αλλάξουμε; Γιατί εκεί πέρα θα φανεί ουσιαστικά αν θ' αρχίσουμε να δυιλίζουμε τα κόμματα και να αφήνουμε τις καμήλες να κάνουν παρέλαση.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Το πιο απλό είναι να πιάσει κανείς το διαδεδομένο _Special Account for Research Grants_ και να το κάνει _Special Fund for Research Grants_. Πού και πώς το κάνει; Θέλω να πω, θα συστήσουμε Σύλλογο Μεταφραστών για τη Διόρθωση των Εσφαλμένων Επίσημων Μεταφράσεων και θα κάνουμε παρεμβάσεις που θα κλιμακώνονται από την αποστολή επιστολών σε καθιστικές διαδηλώσεις ή άλλες πιο αποτελεσματικές μεθόδους; Θα περιοριζόμαστε σε ατομικές υποσημειώσεις στα κείμενά μας; Όταν διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα του κόμματος, δεν το κάνουμε για να διορθώσουμε τα κόμματα που κακώς μπήκαν κάπου (π.χ. σε ένα επίσημο κείμενο, σε μια μετάφραση, στη Βουλή), αλλά με την ελπίδα να αποτρέψουμε την επανάληψη του λάθους στο μέλλον.


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Δεν είναι ζήτημα επίσημης μετάφρασης, αλλά χρήσης του μεταφραστή. Καταρχήν, το Special Account for Research Grants είναι μόνο μία εκδοχή από τις διάφορες που παίζουν (και παίζουν πολλές). Μεταφράζοντας, θα πρέπει κανείς να επιλέξει μία από τις 6-7 διαφορετικές που θα δει (και σε ιστοσελίδες ΑΕΙ και της Ε.Ε.) Ποια θα επιλέξει; Και σε ποιον απευθύνεται το κείμενο; 

Από τη στιγμή που καθόμαστε και συζητάμε για να λέμε αβατάρα και όχι άβαταρ, και μνημονικό παραπέτασμα και όχι ανάμνηση-οθόνη, ε, είναι λογικό να πούμε ότι η διαδεδομένη χρήση δεν είναι η σωστή. Απλά πράγματα. Και ο καθένας ας κάνει τις επιλογές του από εκεί και πέρα στην καθημερινή του εργασία.

Ας μην το συζητήσουμε περαιτέρω...


----------

